# Distance from Malibu to Torrance



## Solohopper (Feb 9, 2007)

Torrance is my old stompin grounds. And back about 17 years ago I remember going from Torrance beach to the Santa Monica Pier. I just don't remember how far it was mileage wise. Have any of you guys in SoCal done this ride? If so how long of a ride is it? And how far can you go past the Santa Monica Pier? I am thinking of getting a couple of friends from the local Mountain Bike club I belong to down there on our road bikes for a ride.

Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solohopper (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, playing on Google earth gave me a rough distance of 40 miles. Is that correct? And I went as far as a large parking lot a few miles north of the Santa Monica Pier. Is that pretty much how far I can go?

Thanks Again.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Solohopper said:


> Torrance is my old stompin grounds. And back about 17 years ago I remember going from Torrance beach to the Santa Monica Pier. I just don't remember how far it was mileage wise. Have any of you guys in SoCal done this ride? If so how long of a ride is it? And how far can you go past the Santa Monica Pier? I am thinking of getting a couple of friends from the local Mountain Bike club I belong to down there on our road bikes for a ride.
> 
> Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


From the end (or start, if you prefer) of the bike trail in South Torrance to the other end in the parking lot at Will Rogers Beach is roughly 11 miles. It's about another 8 miles to the Malibu pier.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> From the end (or start, if you prefer) of the bike trail in South Torrance to the other end in the parking lot at Will Rogers Beach is roughly 11 miles. It's about another 8 miles to the Malibu pier.



manhattan beach pier to santa monica pier = 12 miles.

redondo beach pier to santa monica pier = 15 miles

santa monica pier to just past topanga canyon rd. (bike path ends here and you have to get onto pch to continue to mailbu) is another 6 miles.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> manhattan beach pier to santa monica pier = 12 miles.
> 
> redondo beach pier to santa monica pier = 15 miles
> 
> santa monica pier to just past topanga canyon rd. (bike path ends here and you have to get onto pch to continue to mailbu) is another 6 miles.


You quote those distances as though you've actually ridden them.


----------



## Solohopper (Feb 9, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> manhattan beach pier to santa monica pier = 12 miles.
> 
> redondo beach pier to santa monica pier = 15 miles
> 
> santa monica pier to just past topanga canyon rd. (bike path ends here and you have to get onto pch to continue to mailbu) is another 6 miles.


Right on. 

So it's closer to 45-48 round trip from Torrance Beach to Topanga Canyon Road. How is that parking lot at Topango Canyon Rd? Is it all day parking? Price? Good place to park for the ride to Torrance and back?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Solohopper said:


> Right on.
> 
> So it's closer to 45-48 round trip from Torrance Beach to Topanga Canyon Road. How is that parking lot at Topango Canyon Rd? Is it all day parking? Price? Good place to park for the ride to Torrance and back?


Not sure about a parking lot at Topanga. There's a lot of street parking on PCH. But maybe I just never noticed.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

magicant said:


> You quote those distances as though you've actually ridden them.


Edge lives on the beach. I'm pretty sure he's ridden them.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

roadfix said:


> Edge lives on the beach. I'm pretty sure he's ridden them.


Ugly rumors. Him on a bike is like that fuzzy video of Bigfoot. You think it's real, but it might be some guy in a gorilla suit.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Solohopper said:


> Right on.
> 
> So it's closer to 45-48 round trip from Torrance Beach to Topanga Canyon Road. How is that parking lot at Topango Canyon Rd? Is it all day parking? Price? Good place to park for the ride to Torrance and back?



there are very large, reconstructed parking lots in that area between pch and the bike path, i don't think there is a cost to park in them and they are open all day. there are brand new restrooms, too.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

magicant said:


> Ugly rumors. Him on a bike is like that fuzzy video of Bigfoot. You think it's real, but it might be some guy in a gorilla suit.



are you back in the united states now?



start looking over your shoulder, wise-guy.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Solohopper said:


> Torrance is my old stompin grounds. And back about 17 years ago I remember going from Torrance beach to the Santa Monica Pier. I just don't remember how far it was mileage wise. Have any of you guys in SoCal done this ride? If so how long of a ride is it? And how far can you go past the Santa Monica Pier? I am thinking of getting a couple of friends from the local Mountain Bike club I belong to down there on our road bikes for a ride.
> 
> Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


From Rat Beach at the base of PV to Will Rogers State Beach (end of the bike path) is 26 miles, one way. You will have to skirt the marina using Admiralty Way.


----------



## Solohopper (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Sacha:thumbsup:


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> are you back in the united states now?
> 
> 
> 
> start looking over your shoulder, wise-guy.


Get yer butt out there on Saturday with us. Nothing better than a few beers on the train on the way back.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

magicant said:


> Get yer butt out there on Saturday with us. Nothing better than a few beers on the train on the way back.



i'd love to but i'm seriously training to race this year.

this ride will screw that up.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> i'd love to but i'm seriously training to race this year.



_This morning in 40° temps...
_
*Sacha:* Get out here and ride with me!
*'Edge:* It's too cold 
*Sacha:* No it's not. Trust me, if it freezes, it won't fall off.
*'Edge:* I'm overprotective of it. Wanna pet it?
*Sacha: *Wuss!

::: rides away :::


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

dang.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

It won't fall off, George. Really!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Sacha said:


> _This morning in 40° temps...
> _
> *Sacha:* Get out here and ride with me!
> *'Edge:* It's too cold
> ...



no really....do you want to pet it?


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> no really....do you want to pet it?



Frightened turtles are best left alone.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm totally lost.


----------

